# Solved: Inserting picture into textbox



## bromie (Jun 9, 2010)

I am creating a newsletter in Word. (Because of our copy editing process, we have to use Word since Publisher does not track changes.) I draw a text box and then insert a picture or ClipArt into the text box. When I right-click the picture, the Text Wrapping features are greyed-out. I want to be able to have the text be "tight" around the picture, or at least be "squared" with it, but those options aren't available. I've tried creating two text boxes: one for the picture, and one for the text, and then overlapping them, but that didn't work either. I've also tried creating the article in a Word document, adding the picture, formatting it with Text Wrap, and then copying and pasting it into the newsletter, but that didn't work either. Any ideas out there?


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

I would suggest that you hit the report button, and ask that your question be moved to the business applications forum instead.


----------



## bromie (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks, Bernardo. I'll do that!


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

:up: You're welcome.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would use a table to have control over layout
you can insert a table and have the borders invisible
But 
I also think you can just insert the image and then put text next to it quite easy - let me have a look at word again


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as I thought there is a format option to wrap text around an inserted picture and no need to use text boxs at all
have a read here
http://www.ehow.com/how_10079_wrap-text-around.html

I would still use tables - probably because of my experience in layout of websites when I did a bit of web design work in the late 90s early 00's before CSS etc ....a hard habit to break


----------



## bromie (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you, etaf! The problem is that I am using a newsletter template I downloaded from office.microsoft.com, and text can't be entered unless I create a text box. What I'm wanting to do is to draw a text box in the newsletter, write my article, and then insert a graphic in the article that will allow the text to wrap around it. Am I missing something? Is there a way to enter text into the template without creating a text box? (I've found that I have to delete the text box that's embedded in the template before writing my own article; otherwise, the text formatting that was being used in the original template remains in place and supercedes my own formatting.) It's complicated...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the only thing I can find is an article about word 2008 
http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/35476259/getting-text-box-to-wrap.aspx


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

I have attached a small sample of a way you could do it.
It's in Word 2003 but seems workable, I don't know however if this work's the newsletter template you have.

The explanation is in the file itsself


----------



## bromie (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you, etaf and keebellah! With your two articles and suggestions, and, with a little luck at clicking on the right buttons, I got it figured out. I'm using Word 2010 on a Dell, so a few things were a little different, but it worked!!! Vielen dank and have a great day!


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't forget the Solved button on top.
Happy to have been of use, and .... Vielen Dank is German, hartelijk Dank is Dutch.
Don't mention it.


----------



## bromie (Jun 9, 2010)

Oops, Keebellah. Sorry about that! How about dank u wel???


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Graag gedaan.


----------

